# Meet- Sonny?! Non- GSD



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Well, BF and I talked it over and he's starting to understand my love of dogs and that I want to help them.
I've been searching for a few days for a dog to bring home. Yes, we have a puppy but they're going to have individual time with us.

I drove 1 hr. round trip to visit different shelters and different dogs. The last shelter I looked in, I saw him. He had been there a month and he had an "Adopt me now, Time is running out" (Not exactly what it said) kinda sign on his kennel cage. His adoption fee was reduced all the way down to $20.

His name is Sonny, but it's not my favorite and I want it to be something new for his new life at home.
The pictures are pretty bad, taken with my phone in his cage at the shelter.
More pics to come soon on Monday when he comes home. (He's getting neutered)
He's about 30lb. Chow/hound mix with a Brindle coat, with lots of spots on his tongue (Don't think he's going to grow anymore). He's very friendly. They found him tied to a fence and brought him in, he was a little shy at first but then broke out of his shell.

Here he is!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!

I am sure you will have a great time with him and your pup will love having a companion to grow up with.

Before Stark was born (I was on the breeder's waiting list for over 1 year) we (my sister and I) rescued a little dog, Senna, it was amazing, then Stark came along, we worried about individual quality time, cost, etc. but we worked it out and are SO HAPPY we did because they just love eachother and it is the best thing having 2 dogs around.

Enjoy them!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks!! It's probably very hard to see him (Will post pics Asap on Monday, before and after his bath). I saw him and he was just the cutest and weirdest looking thing







He's also got a little bald spot on his lip I have to get checked out.
I've never seen a brindle dog with a long coat before. He's definitely a little character.
I need name suggestions though







So far, I'm drawing a blank. He's going to come home nameless and stinky.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

By the way, Please excuse the "OMG" face on the post. It was supposed to be a happy face LOL


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,

He is cute! 

A long time ago we had a dog that looked a lot like him. We lived out in the country and a pg dog was dropped off-of course she had puppies the next day. She was a poodle but only God knew what the father dog was. So my parents kept one and named him Heinz as in Heinz 57-because he looked like he could be 57 different types of dogs. He lived a good long spoiled life with my parents.

I am thinking of adopting another dog-because Sassy SOOOOO needs a playmate and Copper-bless her heart-at 11 isn't interested in playing.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

My best dogs have always been rescues.







Congrats on your new furbaby!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats and THANK YOU So MUCH for rescuing this baby- I hope he repays you with all the love and courage in his heart and devotion to his new family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I think he is quite beautiful! 

Congrats again! To you BOTH!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a cutie.







I can't wait to see pictures of him and Denali together. Is he going to be switched to raw too?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDWhat a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! They're both going to be on Raw come Friday. We just went ahead and decided to get meat off a lady locally. It'll only be about $20 a month to feed them








Good thing for him because he was farting up a storm at the shelter







and his coat is dry.

Thanks everyone for all your kind words. And thanks again for posting when I was down. You helped me get over my fear of what others think of me. I would not have been brave enough to adopt this little guy without your help!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Waitin for some new pics of this cutie!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gbodane
> I am thinking of adopting another dog-because Sassy SOOOOO needs a playmate and Copper-bless her heart-at 11 isn't interested in playing.


Haha, I THINK we decided on Copper for him. But not sure since I still don't know if it's fits him. I'm starting to like Hans better though.
I like going with names that are out of the norm and that put a nice picture in my mind.
Like Denali- Not so common name and reminds me of the national park in Alaska. Credit goes to my BF for that one.

For him, I'd like a name that fits his spunky, silly personality but that's not silly itself like Dodo. lol

He could definitely be a Heinz because I honestly don't have a clue what he is. He doesn't even look Chow/hound lol.

Pics coming on Monday


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hmmm... Maybe I'll just stick with Sonny.








It does fit him.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I think Sonny is a great name! He's a gorgeous little guy and I'm sure a good bath (or two) will help his coat a lot. And of course a change of diet will make a huge difference. Thank you so much for giving him a new home. I think he's just the cutest boy!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, his coloring is just awesome! Look at those cute little ears, they look so soft!







Congrats on the new pup, and thank you for rescuing!! You most likely saved his life, and he will repay you, you can count on that!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I like Copper, he is so cute can't wait to see better piks, two dogs is great fun, they will chase and wrestle all over the place be prepared.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Whatever you name him --he is darling! Thanks for taking him home!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Time is draggginggg!
I couldn't imagine waiting a whole year for a puppy LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliTime is draggginggg!
> I couldn't imagine waiting a whole year for a puppy LOL


Aww... I am looking forward to hearing an update on your new addition.. and of course, lots of photo's!

I had to wait almost 4 years for Stark.. it almost killed me!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Sonny comes home today????????? Pics, pics and more pics are needed!!!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Welcome home Copper!*

Monday Monday... Welcome home Copper! (Finally decided on a name)
My god he stinks so bad! I can't give him a bath though because he was neutered







I did the best I could with Earth Bath wipes and it's tolerable now. 

We had a little incident between him and Denali and a piece of raw meat. It was my fault because I forgot to take up a piece of chicken off the floor that Copper wasn't eating before letting Denali out. Naturally my little piggy went for the chicken and he attacked her. I got him off her and then fed Denali her food first and his after. Poor girl. She cried but there's no damage done (physical) and hopefully no emotional damage.

He's also trying to dominate her but I correct him for that. He's very very handler sensitive so an "Ah ah" is all it takes.
Natural heeler but loves to jump up







Has had no training and no basic obedience. He's a nut! 
Right now I'm a little overwhelmed but it will be easier when BF can help. 

They're being kept separate for now and being walked separately until he recovers. It's tough! Poor BF has an infection in his foot and is in a lot of pain so can't walk








Well here he is... 

Hyena impersonation!
















He's very good at giving eye contact while walking.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Whooo hoooo! He is a Hottie!!!! I thought about you getting him all weekend LOL. Hope all goes well, Good luck!! Keep us posted! Love the name!!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Thanks! He is a cutie







I'm very happy with him. I can't wait until I can let the dogs roam the house though. I hate having to have them in crates so much but he really can't run or rough house. 
I would feel bad if I let one and not the other out though lol.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Yeah, I know what you mean, When I got Chyanne, I already had a cat, well the cat could not understand why I had baby gates up in parts of the house, now he knows he just has to jump over the them to get away from the running monster in the house. lol. Once all is settled in your home, I am sure the 2 will be best of friends!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Well, so far they're not getting along very well







It still irks me that the shelter wouldn't let the dogs meet before adopting them out. They just tell you "If it doesn't work out you have a 30 day guarantee". 

Denali keeps getting hurt. He's too rough with her and she keeps yelping. We're playing musical crates.

First weeks are always very hard on every one so I can only hope everything gets better. 
It doesn't help that he can't be exercised because of the neutering and is still a little hyper. 
He's got a lot of things going against him, like his stink







lol
Just venting I guess


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Maybe there was some kind of liability issue with letting them play together before adoption? I know a lot of shelters will let you do it but you can also see how someone getting litigious could make them gunshy for everybody. 

I've found a fair number of my fosters come in with very poor social skills. I'm glad you're giving it some time. One thing that works for us is to do a lot of tandem activities where they're together but not wrestling. So we do a lot of walks together and other things where the dogs are moving in parallel rather than head on. Resource guarding with other dogs can also be common right out of the shelter especially if the shelter has group housing. They often have to fight for their food and that can set the stage for bad habits in their new home but it's usually very workable as they get settled in and learn that they're never going to starve again. 

Re the rough playing, like I say the tandem activities can help, so can trying to get him really tired before allowing him to play with her to take his edge off. Teaching him commands like "easy" and working on obedience generally also helps. Hang in there Denali!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Thanks pupresq! I'll try that as soon as I can. He's on limited activity orders so we can't go for long walks and that's not helping at all!

Shelter decided to wait till Monday (the day of adoption) to neuter him.
I wish they would have done it Friday and given him a weekend of rest before coming home.

And yep, it's a liability thing. I asked them about it and they said they had too many incidents where dogs were getting in fights etc. 

He does have very poor social skills, but I was expecting that. The only thing I don't like is that he hurts Denali and is pretty mean. Since i'm having to separate them, one has to be crated and the other with us. Denali keeps going up to the crate door and he growls/barks at her. He's also not very tolerant of me giving her affection. 
I'm afraid it will damage her in the future. She is already showing a bit of fear.
She being very submissive and well behaved around him but he's very dominant and rough. 
I'm going to give it time but I'm also not going to keep Denali miserable. I did this for myself, but I promised myself I would think of Denali and her needs as well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Pupresq's advice is excellent. I also keep new dogs leashed and/or separated until they've settled in and are trustworthy. It is always tough when you bring in a new animal. 

I'm sure Copper has tons of pent up energy so hopefully once he starts getting out more and gets more comfortable in your home he will settle down some. 

Was he tested with any other dogs at the shelter?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

I totally agree that you need to look out for Denali even as you're giving him a chance.

I would not not not let her approach his crate while he's in it. A lot of dogs find that incredibly threatening and it can build up barrier frustration that may aggravate the situation when he's out. If he's in his crate, he needs to be in a separate room etc. 

Try not to think of it as him being "mean." I know it's hard! But dogs don't really think like that. He doesn't understand - it's more him being clueless. I can't tell you how many doofy dogs like him we've had who would play way too rough, fail to read social cues, get the other dog all worked up to the point that they'd start a fight, and then look at me like "did you see? He just attacked me for no reason!" When they have poor social skills they don't understand what they're doing to contribute to the situation and often aren't even being dominant - they just don't get it and come off like a bull in a china shop.

I forgot about the recent neuter in the exercise suggestions. Good point. Well, I guess I'd just try to keep them apart for now. Thankfully neuter incisions heal quite quickly so ASAP you can get him active and really tire him out so that he's not like a can of shaken soda every time he encounters his new sis.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Hi Ruth!

He was somewhat tested with other animals but only at a distance, they don't let them touch. He shows interest but isn't reactive. 
The shelter here mostly makes sure they're not aggressive towards people.

They didn't let me introduce them nor allow me to walk him. I pretty much had to take their word for everything and go off a quick play time in a tiny fenced in area and a small empty play room. I let him see Denali through a glass but that didn't tell me much.

He definitely does have a bunch of pent up energy. It's so hard keeping him from running. Even on-leash he gets the zoomies. 

I took them on a walk together and it tired them out but he's still pretty mean (Editing this to rough- You're right Pureresq, I'm humanizing it).


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

I hope it calms in your home and they get along, but if it doesn't what are your plans? Rotating? Rehoming? 

Right now I think the most important thing is to make sure that your little girl doesn't get physically or mentally damaged... 

I really hope it works out for you! And I'm sorry that it's difficult right now...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

The thing is that he starts off riled up and in turn Denali runs away (usually towards some person in the house) which riles him up even more and then he gets rough to the point where Denali yelps (If I let it continue) and she looks at me like "Help!". BF is already very unhappy with the situation and I don't blame him. He's very defensive of Denali.

I still have to think of what I would do, although I'm not leaning towards rotating. I have nothing against it but Denali is still a puppy and I feel she needs to be with us as much as possible and this whole separation thing (from us) is supposed to be temporary. 
Although I'm trying to help another dog in need, Denali is unquestionably my #1 priority.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*



> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofali
> I still have to think of what I would do, although I'm not leaning towards rotating. I have nothing against it but Denali is still a puppy and I feel she needs to be with us as much as possible and this whole separation thing (from us) is supposed to be temporary.
> Although I'm trying to help another dog in need, Denali is unquestionably my #1 priority.


I completely agree with that. 
If it doesn't work out, I'm sure there are plenty of homes who would not need to worry about him bullying another dog in the home. 
But if he's not actually being aggressive, and just has no social skills, some training could help. It might just be his hormones, once the neuter kicks in he might chill out and lay off of her a bit, and added with a rigorous exercise routine he will likely improve. I've seen males who were complete bullies with pups or submissive dogs before their neuter, and I mean to the point they're riding the other dog's butt and taking every chance to jump all over them, not attacking, but showing in VERY rough play who was bigger. 

Hey, even if he cannot live with you, you certainly saved him from death and gave him a new life, he looks like a good boy.. And a hyena!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

I know it's a little late now but I would not adopt a dog without knowing s/he was good with other dogs. Most shelters do test with other dogs. 

When I adopted Rafi he went through a period shortly after I adopted him where he was terribly reactive with other dogs except Chama. However, I have 22 years of big dog experience and was able to work him through it and now he's fantastic with other dogs. 

If I were in your shoes I would walk them together but keep them completely separated in the house so that Copper doesn't have the opportunity to go after Denali. He is probably feeling confused and insecure and she is going to pick up on that energy. She is also quite young and you don't want her picking up bad habits, etc. I would wait until he's healed from his neuter and is able to take longer walks and have some play time on his own before reintroducing them in the house and/or yard.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

I don't know if this could be the case, but...

When I rescued my kitten Shai, her and Nico became the best of friends. They still are, to this day. She loves him, looks up to him, she is his shadow...

However, for about a week or two after he was neutered, he was VERY aggressive to her and my other cat. I guess he was just in pain, and scared that they would hurt him further. He even showed aggression to me at times...

I know cats are not the same as dogs, but seeing as he JUST went through surgery, that could be what is bothering him. I'd give him a couple weeks to heal up, and see how they are together then. Also, their testosterone levels do not decrease immediately after neutering. It takes a while...don't give up yet. See where it goes, after a reasonable time span for him to heal up, reduce his testosterone, and if he still is attacking and hurting Denali...well, you can cross that bridge if and when you get there. Good luck, I hope this works out for you...make sure to keep us updated!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Awe, Tahiry, I'm sorry you are having problems with Copper. I agree that you should give him more time, at least until he is healed up, but I DO know what you are going through. I had to rehome a dog I adopted recently because he was aggressive with my daughter (bit her) and I just couldn't have her in danger of being bitten. I started a thread on it here, not sure if you have seen it. If you do have to re-home after a few weeks check it out:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1148558

Some of the folks here gave me some wonderful advice if I do get Max back that I wish I would have thought of then... 

My daughter is and will always be my highest priority and just couldn't have her around an aggressive dog and worry about it all the time . 

Good luck with Copper and keep us updated. You saved his life and I know, be it with you guys, or another family he will live a long happy life now!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Thank you for giving this guy a chance!! Even tho it is hard to take in a rescue, in the long run the rewards are tremendous. It takes a lot of patience, and trial and error, but you will figure out how to manage them. He needs time to realize this is really what the good life is supposed to be like









When I first brought Nadi home, I thought I must have lost my mind with all her issues It took less than 2 months to get the majority of it sorted out, and now we are all happy







Nadi knows this is her forever home now.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Thanks for the support! 
I am planning on giving him time (unless it gets too bad) and currently am rotating their time with us every hour. They're in separate rooms. She's definitely happier without him around.
It's pretty hard to walk them without any help because they go at each other from either side of me and it's chaotic lol. 
I don't think it has to do with his neutering. I do have a strong feeling that he would thrive in a one dog home though. He's very people oriented and not too into dogs, but that's just my opinion.
It is tough, but really my main concern is Denali. I have no problem doing double walks and double training and double play time.

Ruth, I know what you mean. I thought he had a very sweet temperament and just couldn't believe that he would be put down shortly. 
I wasn't comfortable with adopting him without letting them meet but at least I got him out.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

I really think it takes time and teaching the skills. My husband and I always laugh about all the dogs that we were SURE needed to be placed in only dog homes and after a couple weeks we're turning down applicants because they don't have a second dog and we really feel like this dog needs a buddy because he enjoys playing with other dogs so much. 

It is next to impossible to get an accurate assessment at this stage (and in the shelter for that matter). The big thing for now is to make sure there are no opportunities for him to terrorize Denali. They should not be playing at all or getting anywhere near to the point where she's yelping or running away. Because if he terrorizes her now it's going to make her reactive to him which is bad for her and is going to make teaching them to get friends exponentially more difficult. 

Can your boyfriend help you with the walks? When we have a particularly tough customer we do tandem walks - two person, two dog. Sometimes the new dog is so reactive or aggressive that we have to start with the dogs on opposite sides of the street. But if that's where we need to start, that's where we start. Any negative interaction, fight, or scary interaction they have sets you back enormously, so you want to avoid those as much as humanly possible. So anyway, we start on opposite sides of the street walking briskly in the same direction. We gradually bring the dogs closer and closer together. Walking really fast is key because it keeps them oriented forward instead of towards each other. If we get a bad reaction we stop moving closer together and just keep going forward until their body language indicates they're relaxed again. We keep this up until they are walking next to each other. If they try to orient directly at each other or start to play we pull them gently apart and step up our pace. We can end up walking a LONG way really fast trying to burn off that anxiety and hostility. 

Offleash interactions, whether in the house or in the yard, are not allowed at all until we've got things under control and the dogs are behaving peacefully. It's easy to create dog aggressive/dog reactive dogs without meaning to by giving them more freedom than they have the skills to cope with. But dogs really can learn these skills! They don't have to live in a dogless environment it just takes training.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Is it me or do I see some Border Collie in there? Or Aussie, but I am seeing BC? 

If so...let's get Kay in here and pupresq, Ruq, Murphy-El..., who else has the BC type experience? 

I will say that I got Ava sight unseen from a shelter in Ohio. Brought her home and thought I had never seen such a sweet, pitiful little thing. She seemed so sweet and innocent and I let her meet my dogs...thinking...she's so little, what could she do? What she did was jump on everyone, grab them by the neck, bite their legs and try to bring them down to the ground every second she was out! They HATED her! They were nice...but you could see their faces like what is wrong with her!

There is nothing like a BC-mix with all that herding instinct and working drive and no training to make you think uh oh, what did I do?!? 

She was also more into me than them. 

So I treated her like a foster. I crated and rotated-and you betcha she was sitting in her bed in the livingroom watching my other dogs out-I was like see how they act Ava...that's how to act. But you can't train them so well that way! However, I couldn't allow her to dig herself a deeper hole-I needed to set her up to succeed, so she'd be on lead if out (she still loves to be tethered to me-and still has to on occasion when she goes on a rip snorter of a crazy binge). 

So for four months-two without obedience classes and then two with, I did the rotation, the tethering, the NILIF, my dogs felt safe, she felt safe, I was in control, and then we worked on training until she was able to integrate fully. Always trying to set her up to succeed. 

Four months! How long has he been there? Priveliges are earned, control is important, setting up for success. What finally happened with Ava is I got the cutest foster off this board named Brando, and within three days I was able to integrate him. Totally different type of dog-some kind of ancient breed mix-so with that calm, and he was younger, so more pliable. She sat in her crate one day watching Brando play nicely with everyone and it was like oh my gosh! Of course all the training and shaping behaviors helped to allow that aha moment for her! I wish I'd had a clicker then! I bet it would have speeded up things immensely. I also found that corrections don't work with her so much (unless being surly and pouty and shutting down are things that I want-ha!). 

She's still who she is. Tonight she was hungry for her supper so she started grabbing everyone's legs and knocking them around-verbally and physically-but they are used to her now and Bella especially seems to enjoy Ava's "full of it-ness" and they all seem to watch her in awe when she's on a roll. I say she's Liza Minelli off the wagon during those episodes. 

The first couple of months I wondered if I could do it or what I got myself into-but Ava has proven to be well worth the time and energy of those rougher times.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*



> Quote: I needed to set her up to succeed


This is absolutely the key!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

I had a border collie for 14 years, Shadow







she was my baby before my human baby came into the world! They definitely need a lot of patience, excercise (and knowing when to STOP excercising as they will nearly kill themselves in play, not knowing when to stop) and understanding of the breed but if you put in the time and effort and make them a part of your family they are WONDERFUL pets. I know my BC was VERY jealous of other dogs and kids which was hard but I didn't have another dog or a child at the time so wasn't a huge issue for us. They are super smart and really want to be the "only one", at least mine did but I never had to deal with the training Jean did as she was the only one all those years.

Lulu is the only dog I have ever seen that comes close to my Shadow's intelligence but Lulu seems to be much calmer, not quite as much attitude and much more eager to accept children, other dogs and cats


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

Thanks for all the great advice, I'm definitely going to cut off all interaction minus on the walks. Like I said, I'm going to give him time.
I do feel bad Denali has to be in her crate so much now, any suggestions? Tethering for her too? She's very into dogs and if I had him on leash she would probably be on him. 
Currently, I'm basically treating him exactly like I did Denali when I first brought her home.
Tethering, crating etc. 
He's only been here one day, you're right it's too early to tell. 

My BF can't help with walks because he's got an infection on his toe that went untreated (Completely due to male stubbornness and machoism *Sigh*) and started to spread up his foot. He finally got it treated and thankfully, the infection didn't spread to the bone which could have made him lose the toe or foot! He's still in a lot of pain though. I swear sometimes... the things they put you through!!

Jean! That's exactly what he does!! He grabs her neck and legs and tries to bring her down. He usually succeeds and she gets hurt.
The other things like food aggression I'm sure will be resolved with time and the growling through the crate is definitely barrier frustration. I didn't even think of that, I'm just out of it and tired so feeling the whole personal attack thing. *He's not a bad dog just a confused dog* is my new mantra.

He definitely has an incredible herding instinct and prey drive. He's also a great candidate for agility. That little guy is FAST, loves to jump and he has an endless supply of energy.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

That is a great idea, if you can get him sorted, agility or herding could be a major outlet for him... Flyball could be another. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

First off, he is a really handsome pup!









I'm sure once he can be exercised more and is really able to be tired out he won't play as rough. I would just watch over them when they play and continue to give corrections when Denali cries out. Kind of in a way to reinforce her yelps. It's possible that the dog just hasn't had a ton of socialization with other dogs and doesn't understand what her yelps mean. I think eventually the two will figure each other out.

Keep us updated.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

I meant to ask, does he rough play with you?
If so, teaching him what the yelping means could be very easy... If YOU yelp and stop playing immediately when he gets rough, he could start to understand the same for you little girl.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Welcome home Copper!*

How old is the little guy? I was looking back to see if you said how old and i couldn't find it anywhere. He still looks like a pup.


----------

